# Espressioni colorite per dire "seno"



## Laos

Ciao a tutti
per una traduzione, avrei bisogno di sapere quali "immagini" vengono utilizzate  per indicare il seno di una donna, un seno grande. 

Io conosco solo davanzale  (per chi non è italiano: non è volgare, ma molto molto colloquiale).

Conoscete altre "metafore" ispirate a cosa realmente esistenti (come nel caso di davanzale)?

Grazie mille e buona serata a tutti


----------



## Salegrosso

Carrozzeria. (Per chi non e' italiano: non volgare ma molto grezzo).
Due meloni.
Due pere.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Due bocce.
Due roberti (coniato da Faletti)


----------



## Laos

Salegrosso said:


> Carrozzeria. (Per chi non e' italiano: non volgare ma molto grezzo).
> Due meloni.
> Due pere.



Ciao salegrosso

carrozzeria non si riferisce al fisico in generale?


----------



## rawbee

*A*nche a me risulta che "carrozzeria" si riferisca al seno prosperoso (possibilmente con un "bella" davanti)

*U*n'altra espressione molto poco elegante che ho sentito usare è "latteria"


----------



## la italianilla

Poppe. Una donna col seno grosso la si chiama, in modo poco carino, "tettona". Basta che ti guardi uno di quel film natalizi inutili e ci costruisci un vocabolario solo con questi termini!


----------



## Salegrosso

Si, ma tette sono solo le tette, mentre Laos chiedeva "metafore".


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Airbag? Ho sentito anche questa


----------



## SunDraw

Eufemismi d'altri tempi:
- ben fornita (da madre Natura)
- ben equipaggiata
- con tutto quel ben di Dio / bendiddìo / grazia di Dio
- con due bei respingenti (sì quelli ferroviari, altro che airbag!)
- con quel belvedere
- con quel prorompente / bel davanzale
...

più in generale (formosa):
- prosperosa
- giunonica
- ben tornita
- con tutte le sue cose / cosine

Supervixen!
...ma questo è gergo da cinefili. Che potrebbe però essere utile come chiave di ricerca...

Una splendida metafora ha avuto la sua fortuna con l'uscita nel 1994 del film "La Teta y la Luna" di Bigas Luna.


----------



## gabrigabri

SunDraw said:


> Supervixen!
> ...ma questo è gergo da cinefili. Che potrebbe però essere utile come chiave di ricerca...



Io eviteri di usare questa parola in presenza di tedeschi, visto che "wichsen" (stessa pronuncia!) significa "masturbarsi"!. (si potrebbe tradurre in italiano con "supersega" ).

Tornando in tema:
Attrezzatura (ma, come carroezzeria, è un po' generico)
argomenti= due begli argomenti


----------



## tie-break

Ho sentito anche : due bombe.

_Hai visto quella tipa? C'ha due bombe da sballo!_


----------



## Stiannu

_Armamentario_?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nessuno ha ancora citato "due zucche" ??


----------



## Laos

Ragazzi che ridere!

Grazie mille siete davvero preziosi!

Mi concentrerò in particolar modo, come avevo detto, sulle espressioni "metaforiche"... poi da lì dovrò costruire una battuta tipo "un airbag/una carrozzeria più potente di quello di una macchina da corsa" (sempre se le macchine da corsa hanno l'airbag) o cose del genere... ci penserò su bene.

Anche latteria e tanti altri che avete proposto sono molto simpatici... dovrò sceglierne uno anche in base alle possibilità che mi dà poi di costruirci sopra un termine di paragone funzionale. Tipo con "meloni" è più difficile...

Be' devo scatenare un po' la fantasia, vi ringrazio tanto e se vi viene in mente dell'altro, ben venga!

Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## esegesi

Che polmoni!


----------



## Einstein

Che respingenti!


----------



## karunavera

A me è capitato di sentirmi dire che mi erano cresciuti due enormi brufoli sul davanti.....


----------



## SunDraw

Nel doppiaggio de "I Simpson - Il film" compare un indovinato
"donna popputa".

Metafora squisita invece, nel biblico "Cantico dei cantici":
"I tuoi seni sono come due cerbiatti,
gemelli di una gazzella,
che pascolano fra i gigli."
(Ct 4:5 e 7:4 cfr www.vatican.va/archive/ITA0001/_PKG.HTM#36 e _PKJ.HTM#25)

evvai...


----------



## trier2007

Nokta Ombro said:


> Airbag? Ho sentito anche questa


 
Non solo 'airbag', ma addirittura 'doppio airbag di serie'!!!


----------



## SunDraw

Ho novità...

Come sempre tra il semantema e l'illustrazione (sì, pittoresca) gli ideogrammi cinesi:
in cinese la mammella è rappresentata come "camera del latte" (rufang, in tono ascendente) (!)
...cui allora io da ispirato occidentale potrei contrapporre un: "_anticamera_ del piacere"... 

Inutile farmi occhiacci, vedete che in siciliano ho trovato un concretissimo
- passamanu (il corrimano) (!)
oltre a, dal faceto al gran poetico:
- cappotta (nel senso della capote),
- parafanghi (registrato a Palermo)
- mantici (il mantice)
- minnularu (il mandorleto)...

Continuiamo il giro:

- le ciocce

- "oh ch' dou gustousi!" (Bologna, A. Menarini) ("oh che due gustosi")

sarà che son veneto, ma cosa c'è di più zuccherino del mosto (magari d'un moscato fior d'arancio)?
- mostose (Lombardia, Emilia: A. Frizzi, 1912; ma non solo)
- mustose (Roma, Napoli)
"ammazza che mostose!" (P. P. Pasolini, 1959)
e così in veneto:
- do bele suche mostose <due belle zucche zuccherose> beh interessante la traduzione italiana!,
e via per i campi (e ...camporelle):
- do suche cussì <due zucche grosse così>,
- do suche de picolon <due zucche a penzoloni>)

E poi 

- "le bottiglie" o magari "i fiaschi" (E. Ferrero, 1972), e
- "le carnose" (ivi)

- boschi (Napoli: E. Mirabella, 1910), e
- cipolle (ivi)

Ricordo anche un "globi", ma non dove lo lessi.

E sì, agli italiani novecenteschi restava impresso:
"Salirono sopra la nave le gravi matrone di Spagna
Da gli occhi torbidi e angelici
*Dai seni gravidi di vertigine*."
(Dino Campana)
Amen


----------



## neutrino2

Ironicamente io ho sentito dire più e più volte: hai visto che begli occhi quella ragazza?


----------



## TheFalcon

Laos said:


> Io conosco solo davanzale  (per chi non è italiano: non è volgare, ma molto molto colloquiale).


A davanzale, aggiungo "balcone fiorito"...

Attenzione! Anche secondo me carrozzeria si riferisce al corpo in generale (non ho dati statistici certi, ma fra l'altro mi sembra che in Italia si guardi di più al fondoschiena piuttosto che non al seno).

Mi sovviene "portaerei"!

Alla già citata "brufoli" aggiungo "bubboni", mentre al posto di "armamentario" si può usare anche "arsenale".

Mi sembra che nessuno abbia riportato l'espressione "essere appena stata dal gommista" (viva l'Italia! ).


----------



## Linnets

In Toscana è diffusissimo _puppe_.


----------

